# License plate question



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok got the "new" plates, used to have the single green and white but it got so messed up over the years I got new ones. Now I have two plates and the car I have has no place to mount the front plate.

Do you have to mount the front plate? I'm guessing big YES...but just checking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

If you have a two-plate series, both must be displayed.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

C 90.S 6 : Number plate , Failure to display two when issued.

Fine : $ 35.00

Arrest : No


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok what about at inspection time, a gig for the inspection?

Also does it say I have to display the front and the rear on the front and the rear or could I jam one up on the dash or something...

Yes I know dumb questions but I have to get the car inspected and there isn't an OEM holder and I can't see drilling into the plastic bumper.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

c.90/ 6 STATES IF 2 PLATES ARE ISSUED, ONE MUST BE PLACED ON THE REAR AND ONE ON THE FRONT OF THE VEHICLE. .no mention as to how it is to be placed on front of the vehicle or what constitutes the front of the vehicle. I would say dash board is not front of car, but thats my personel opinion.......Now.

UNDER 540CMR4.04(2) (a) Plates must be SECURELY ATTACHED. FINE $ 35.00

So using Murphy's law ..... get a bracket and drill into the POV.
Hope this helps


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks...I gotta figure this thing out...the front of the car in angled, the MFG doesn't make a palte bracket for the car in the front...odd.



sempergumby said:


> c.90/ 6 STATES IF 2 PLATES ARE ISSUED, ONE MUST BE PLACED ON THE REAR AND ONE ON THE FRONT OF THE VEHICLE. .no mention as to how it is to be placed on front of the vehicle or what constitutes the front of the vehicle. I would say dash board is not front of car, but thats my personel opinion.......Now.
> 
> UNDER 540CMR4.04(2) (a) Plates must be SECURELY ATTACHED. FINE $ 35.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

What kind of car?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

You will not pass inspection with out a plate displayed foward.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2006)

stm4710 said:


> You will not pass inspection with out a plate displayed foward.


 plate has to be attached to front bumper (not on dash in window) for inspection. I tried doing this a few years ago when I got a newly purchased jeep and was told to go put the plate on (vs on dash) and come back


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The plate cannot be obscured by anything, including a frame, plastic cover or windshield. JC Whitney might have a generic "one size fits all" plate bracket for the front...


----------



## drknyt (Jan 11, 2005)

I couldn't get my truck inspected w/o both plates


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a Cad-do eldorado 1993 with no place to mount the front plate. No holes, no bracket nothing.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT,

Orr Cadillac has them in stock: Part #20726281; $50.52, American;

(413)781-1677...must be a Caddy dealer up in your neck of the woods, though. If they don't have one in stock, they can get it from Orr...

"Orr", you might try a junk yard! :-D


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks...I have to go to Springfield on Wed for training so I'll grab one then.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Good Luck SOT, PM me, we'll do lunch!

Dave.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Zip ties...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

That'll turn the trick!....


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Bit of a Freudian slip there...we know what's on YOUR mind ; )


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

yes


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> Ok got the "new" plates, used to have the single green and white but it got so messed up over the years I got new ones. Now I have two plates and the car I have has no place to mount the front plate.
> 
> Do you have to mount the front plate? I'm guessing big YES...but just checking.


 Series "Red" plates are issued in pairs - Ch 90 s6 requires both to be displayed. $35.00 fine.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

I apologize for bring up an older topic, however I have a question about the red plates. Recently I was in a car accident and my front bumper cover was torn off and my front license plate was lost. I repaired the car but, while in the process, couldn't find the frontal plate. I just got the car back on the road and currently am only driving with one plate. Should I call the RMV and cancel the plate(s) and buy a new set or, under the circumstances, will most officers let it slide? Just wondering, I read the previous posts and came up with 'two plates are needed'. I wanted to know if I'd be cited (just for that; not in addition to) considering... I believe I'd need to buy a new registration which is upwards of 200 dollars; a 35 dollar fine would be better. Would the fine be a moving violation? Sorry for ranting on and on thanks.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks.
I called the registry and was told I needed to get new plates. Maybe I heard wrong or the person I was speaking to was having a bad day.. who knows? I renewed my registration last yr so I didnt have the first registration with all the pricing for registering my car the first time. I recall it being about 200 but whatever. I have no idea if that sentence will make sense to anyone, if it does pretend I never typed it. 6 times for a plate would suck a whole hell of a lot but eh. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Ah you know, I think it was the 42.50 (originally) + tax on my car. Do you know if it's possible to get a replacement for the front (same mass reg.) and keep the back? Or am I gonna need to get 2 whole, new plates? Thanks and thats my last question... I think.


----------



## TypeX (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok I believe I found the answer to my question. In case any else has this happen to them I'll post from the RMV FAQ's page:
"Replacement plates may be ordered from an RMV branch or over the phone (617-351-4500 or 800-858-3926). The fee is $10 per plate. You will be issued a temporary plate permit to keep in the vehicle until the plate arrives. You may obtain an inspection with this permit, if needed. If both of your plates were lost or stolen, you must obtain a new set of plates... Unfortunately, green plates cannot be replaced with the same number. "

I assume that means yes since it said 'if both lost... must obtain new...etc' 
USMCMP5811 thanks for the help.


----------

